

Nokia Launches Lumia 920: 8MP PureView, NFC, Wireless Charging, Windows Phone 8 - Suraj-Sun
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/05/nokia-lumia-920-official-dual-core-1-5ghz-snapdragon-s4-cpu-wi/

======
smacktoward
_The Lumia 920 will arrive in pentaband LTE and HSPA+ variants and both are
expected to ship "in selected markets" later this year._

"Later this year"?

I hate it when companies do this. Hate hate HATE it.

"Here's something awesome! Want it? OK, come back a few months from now and
we'll sell you one. What? No, we can't tell you exactly when. We can't even
tell you yet what it will cost. It'll be a few months, and cost some amount of
money, that's all you need to know."

Then the few months pass, all the hype dies away, and when the device launches
_for real_ , nobody buys one.

I'm sure there's a marketing rationale for doing things this way, but I can't
see it. What good is all this press attention _now_ , when you can't actually
take orders for the thing the press is raving about? When your ability to do
so is _so far away_ that you can't even give a specific date?

~~~
shahidhussain
I'm going to guess at:

* Let the public markets know there's something good in the pipeline to keep the stock price as a decent level

* Let the distributors / carriers know (+ no worries about leaks)

* In some ways, it's better than the alternative of a leak, where all the marketing messages come from some crappy blurry cam mixed with a bunch of fake images

I agree it's a little risky from the consumer's POV. Bear in mind a couple
things though:

* Even for consumers, when it gets released, they feel more positive towards a product they've heard of previously

* It's possible that the interest will be maintained over that period, although this is a stretch for anyone that isn't amazing at marketing.

~~~
smacktoward
When managers put "keeping the stock price at a decent level" over "selling a
metric ton of our products," they've lost the game before even taking the
field. Sigh.

------
mbesto
_4.5-inch PureMotion HD+ display, dual-core 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 CPU, 2,000mAh
battery, NFC, integrated wireless charging and an 8-megapixel rear PureView
camera capable of 1080p video. The display packs WXGA (1,280 x 768)
resolution, is 25 percent brighter than the next best panel on the market and
it's the fastest LCD that Nokia has ever shipped on a smartphone._

What...on Earth...does this all mean?!? Consumers don't care about any of
this. I'm tech savvy and I still don't know why having a 8MP camera makes
pictures look any better? Furthermore, I have no idea what my iPhone has in
terms in Megapixels, so I have nothing to compare it to...

~~~
manojlds
Sorry, you are NOT tech savvy if you don't know the pixel count of the phone
you own.

Edit: i meant the camera mpx and not screen resolution. If you dont know tha
your 8mpx camera phone has 8mpx camera, you are NOT tech savvy.

~~~
mbesto
I don't think most consumers know how much MPs are in the camera, nor have any
idea what the number means in terms of picture quality. Hence this:
<http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/mpmyth.htm>

~~~
manojlds
My dad, mom and sis know what Mpx camera they have on their phones. And my mom
and dad are no way close to being tech savvy. What the number means is a whole
different question. But if you don't know that in your phone, you cannot begin
to say that you are tech savvy.

~~~
ceejayoz
So someone who's playing with node.js, EC2, Arduinos, etc. isn't tech savvy
because they didn't read their phone's spec sheet when they bought it?

------
ghshephard
Why on earth aren't they announcing pricing and availability?

------
moystard
Leaking everything before the actual event happened was a huge mistake. No
surprise during the event, no excitement, no clapping on features
announcement... The event looked and sounded boring when what they were
actually announcing was cool.

------
pearle
I'm in the market for a new phone to replace my 3 year old 3GS and I'm
disappointed that they didn't have any availability announcements. Hopefully
this information will be released soon.

------
GBKS
The focus on the yellow phone is an unfortunate decision. The bright yellow
creates extreme contrast with the black frame and background, and the white
icons are barely visible.

~~~
sp332
None of the current theme colors are hard to read, even "pink" and "teal". I
think in real life they're more careful about readability. And they're
focusing on new colors because a lot of people were frustrated that there were
only 2 (now 4) colors of the Lumia 900.

------
lmm
8 is enough megapixels, but will it have the proper flash of some of the pre-
windows nokia models? That's the one thing I really miss from modern
smartphones.

------
Maascamp
I really like the look of this phone. I've been an Android guy since I left my
venerable Blackberry Bold 9000, but I find myself really attracted to the
interface of WP7/8. With a phone of this build quality, it's enough to make me
give it a shot for my next upgrade.

------
yalogin
I have always liked the Lumia series. But its becoming a pain to decide to
support all these new devices and operating systems for my small little app.
Way too many of these OS versions and form factors to worry/think about.

------
shmerl
Nokia's giving away Qt was the final sign of their move towards the road of no
return. It was good for Qt though, since Nokia has no interest in it anymore
and could only hinder any progress. Nokia is history now.

------
bbayer
I believe it is hard to be successful if they able to compete on price. If
they release this phone with same price as iPhone or Galaxy S, people will
choose others.

------
zurn
The camera's selling point is the optical image stabilization which counters
camera shake at low light, slow shutter shots. That sounds very good...

------
j_col
Wireless charging comes three years after Palm.

~~~
IanDrake
And it still remains to be seen if it sticks this time. Funny how "innovation"
works like this.

------
exit
what does 920 refer to?

~~~
KeyBoardG
The 900 was their last flagship Lumia device so, as this model is the next
generation they've incremented the number.

------
markmm
This baby is going to sell hundreds if not a thousand units.

~~~
pycassa
i hope they sell millions

